
This mighty Porsche 919 just broke the F1 lap record at Spa - justin66
https://www.goodwood.com/grrc/race/modern/2018/4/video-what-is-porsche-up-to-with-this-crazy-919/
======
theluketaylor
Tons of equipment not legal for F1, but there is no denying the 919 is an
absurdly fast car. Porsche is getting very good at using electric motors to
make fast cars into insanely fast cars. 918 is a terrifyingly fast car, 919 is
one of the all-time great endurance cars, and adding a hybrid to the panamera
has only made it quicker.

Mission E could be a real monster with the lessons porsche learns in Formula
E. One of the biggest ways you can tell tesla isn't a car guy car company is
they don't have a Model S race series to beat their cars into the ground.
Racing will find your poorly designed parts awfully quick.

Fast 0-60 launches a couple times is impressive, but consistent hot laps on a
track is much, much harder. Model S can do a couple hot laps before giving up.
I fully expect the Mission E to have a lot less quit in it.

~~~
Gravityloss
Tesla doesn't need PR or marketing though, they are production limited as far
as I know?

~~~
theluketaylor
Racing isn't just for PR. It's extreme abuse on every component. Automakers
put their cars through intense testing before they hit showrooms. Racing just
does it faster.

And then when you crash (and you will crash) you find out how easy or hard it
is to repair.

------
JakDrako
This year's F1 cars are faster than they were last year, when the lap record
by Lewis Hamilton (in qualifying) was 1:42.553. Spa is a long circuit, it's
not impossible that the F1s take back the record at the end of August.

In the two races so far, the qualifying lap times were about 1s and .8s faster
than last year. A similar improvement for Spa would break the 1.41.770 time of
the 919.

Either way, that Porsche is a fantastic monster of a car. I'd really love to
see Porsche enter and compete in F1.

~~~
justin66
I wouldn't want to see them sponsor a team. They probably don't have the money
to commit to that and win. On the other hand, it'd be fairly exciting to see
them supply a drivetrain to one or two of the mid-level teams. (even
developing that would be stupidly expensive, however)

------
MR4D
This is insanely fast...like one of those videos that are sped up to make the
car look fast.

If you’ve ever seen F1 in person, especially around the curves, then this
video becomes mind boggling in how freaking fast this beast is.

Porsche engineering in incredible. And yes, I know it’s not race legal, but
holy cow, did you watch the video?!?!?

------
justin66
Good article:

[https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/04/faster-than-
an-f1-car-p...](https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/04/faster-than-an-f1-car-
porsche-is-breaking-records-with-the-919-hybrid/)

 _To make this new feat even more impressive, Porsche set that time in weather
barely warm enough for the tires to switch on—the ambient temperature was just
12 degrees Celsius (53.6 degrees Fahrenheit) compared to 17 degrees Celsius
(62.6 degrees Fahrenheit) for the F1 event that took place in August._

